# Target corporate leadership departure



## StaticSun (Jun 22, 2020)

https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-galarraga/
		


His highlights:

*SVP Store Operations & Fulfillmemt*
Instituted best practices and implemented operational excellence across 1,800+ stores, generating $75B+ in revenue. *Directed the digital fulfillment transformation by leveraging stores as hubs*. Drove all elements of guest experience, logistics and sales floor processes, operating model, payroll allocation/labor productivity, opening of new stores and remodels, *transformative technology enhancements for in-store systems (point of sale*, replenishment, data integrity, fulfilment, and communication), and project and workload management.

*Vice President Supply Chain & Process Operations*
Recruited into this role to help Target address foundational replenishment gaps that would enable future digital fulfillment efforts.* Completely reinvented all processes associated with inventory accuracy and designed new in store replenishment algorithms* that maximized great instocks while minimizing labor spent, resulting in $100M+ annual payroll savings and the successful launch of* Buy Online, Pick up in Store and Ship from stores* capability.

*Vice President Healthcare Operation*
Directed the operations, technical systems, communication, training, regulation and compliance requirements for 1500+ pharmacies across the U.S., ultimately *creating value for the division’s subsequent sale to CVS.*

He's the guy that got rid of the instocks team, got rid of the pharmacy team, and championed OPU/SFS, and POS "enhancements".


----------



## NKG (Jun 22, 2020)

So does that mean his replacement will bring back in stocks? Asking for a friend..  👀


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 22, 2020)

Well see ya later person who help ruin Tarshit further.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 23, 2020)

But will we finally get more hours?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 23, 2020)

Bon voyage...


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm a newbie. Please explain pros and cons of his leaving in your opinion.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 23, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> I'm a newbie. Please explain pros and cons of his leaving in your opinion.



Pro: Someone else will come in with new ideas that are better.

Con: Someone else will come in with new ideas that are worse.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2020)

The new person will find new ways to cut hours/payroll.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 23, 2020)

I guess we'll have to see who it is. Any internal candidates?


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 23, 2020)

New will screw over the folks more than the old which is why they are there.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 23, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> New will screw over the folks more than the old which is why they are there.


Agreed if they want to keep the job. Good caring people are always the out the fucking door and the assholes who drink the koolaid are ones they keep.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The new person will find new ways to cut hours/payroll.


Well if they cut hours by making processes better/more efficient, they should by all means do that.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 23, 2020)

Better the devil you know...


----------



## lucidtm (Dec 18, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Better the devil you know...


I was just thinking this. It's likely they're going to hire someone very young who thinks they can take everything the previous guy did and do it "better." It'll be someone who has never worked a day of retail or retail management in their life and has no idea what it's truly like. ANYONE who takes a corporate job at Target (or any other major retail chain) should have at least a month of mandatory in-store training (NOT as management, make them a store cleaner lol jk), preferably at a store that has no idea why they're actually there. 

The only way to make things better is to be in the thick of it and find out what works for the stores and what doesn't.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 18, 2020)

Yup train in the  areas your going to make changes too

 Also it should be a store away from the Minneapolis  flag stores corp can easily see.


----------

